# Anyone gotten an APR Tune yet for the turbo beetle?



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I tried today and was told that apparently they don't have it for my "box code" yet? Hey APR if you don't have it yet, don't list it on your site. Wasted my time making an appointment, taking time off my lunch to bring the car, and then I find this out.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> I tried today and was told that apparently they don't have it for my "box code" yet? Hey APR if you don't have it yet, don't list it on your site. Wasted my time making an appointment, taking time off my lunch to bring the car, and then I find this out.


When I was apprised of the same info by my closest APR tuner I contacted APR and they
directed me to a diiferent tuner, not far from me. It seems this tuner had purchased more
equipment than the first one, for they were able to extract my ECU, download the necessary
info from it, and forward it on to APR HQ. The ECU was then reinstalled in my car and within
a few weeks I was able to bring my car in for the 'flash'. If you do talk to other APR tuners
near you, ask about the procedure I had done and if they can do it?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> When I was apprised of the same info by my closest APR tuner I contacted APR and they
> directed me to a diiferent tuner, not far from me. It seems this tuner had purchased more
> equipment than the first one, for they were able to extract my ECU, download the necessary
> info from it, and forward it on to APR HQ. The ECU was then reinstalled in my car and within
> ...


Yea my dealer is doing this for me, just stinks they don't have it readily available like all their other tunes. Guess I have to be patient huh?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> I tried today and was told that apparently they don't have it for my "box code" yet? Hey APR if you don't have it yet, don't list it on your site. Wasted my time making an appointment, taking time off my lunch to bring the car, and then I find this out.


drtechy, 

Not sure what your looking for but I'm at a Stage II right now from APR. Had it done at an APR Authorized dealer here in Indy. 

I have a Fully Loaded ECU (took about an hour), Hi-flow Down/Midpipe and the full Carbonio CAI.

I absolutely LOVE the difference.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> drtechy,
> 
> Not sure what your looking for but I'm at a Stage II right now from APR. Had it done at an APR Authorized dealer here in Indy.
> 
> I have a Fully Loaded ECU, Hi-flow Down/Midpipe and the full Carbonio CAI.


Apparently my version of the ECU is newer and it hasn't been cracked yet.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Apparently my version of the ECU is newer and it hasn't been cracked yet.


Could be that your tuner just doesn't have the ability to do it in house. Have you contacted APR directly? The "newer" ECU story your dealer gave you seems a little suspect.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Could be that your tuner just doesn't have the ability to do it in house. Have you contacted APR directly? The "newer" ECU story your dealer gave you seems a little suspect.


That's what APR said, not the dealer. Trust me the guy at the dealer is a friend, he's not going to lie to me over this. Apparently VW has these "box codes" that they change every so often. IDK, I don't understand it, but I know he wouldn't lie to me about something this stupid.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

drtechy said:


> That's what APR said, not the dealer. Trust me the guy at the dealer is a friend, he's not going to lie to me over this. Apparently VW has these "box codes" that they change every so often. IDK, I don't understand it, but I know he wouldn't lie to me about something this stupid.


I had this problem with a friends 12 Tiguan and we just sent the ECU into them and they had it done the same day they received and set it back to us. 3 day down time. 

My Beetle, I also sent the ECU every time I had a flash done. I had the 1st stage 1 done back in October of last year and the 1st K04 tune done in May. If you can have the car down for 3 days tops, then it is the best way. If not then go with UNITRONICS. I think they have there stuff together better that APR, I think. I have their DSG tune and thinking of changing to their tune for my K04.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm fully at APR's Stage II, which includes the intake, backpipe, & 3" downpipe, & XL intercooler,
and the car really runs exceptionally well especially since I've upgraded to stiffer mounts, 
as well as front and rear bushings. This allows the car to stay so much more planted and
I don't experience the constant wheel-hop that I had when the car was totally 'stock'. the
APR Short Shifter is also so much more quicker/precise than before. Also added custom
made braided steel brake hoses and bushing upgrades to the calipers from TyrolSport.
They also replaced my 'Short Shifter's' rubber bushings with their own brass designed ones 
so even the shifter is now more stable through shifting. Will have the Borla Cat Back installed
within the next week. Note: APR gets so busy at times so you need to make note of your
ECU number in the event you call them about the status of your unit. Since my car is a
manual shift I thought that perhaps the ECU delay time was due to their not having had
worked on a MT TB prior to mine but this is only speculation. I did have to wait a few weeks
for them to complete their work on the ECU but it was definitely worth it. Make sure you get
the chrome badge, which can be affixed with a Stage I, II or III designation.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Only get the chrome badge if your VW dealership is tune freindly. Or if a VW rep/field engineer will never have access to your car. Otherwise, bye bye warranty.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> I'm fully at APR's Stage II, which includes the intake, backpipe, & 3" downpipe, & XL intercooler,
> and the car really runs exceptionally well especially since I've upgraded to stiffer mounts,
> as well as front and rear bushings. This allows the car to stay so much more planted and
> I don't experience the constant wheel-hop that I had when the car was totally 'stock'. the
> ...


Why is this build thread here?



sethdude said:


> Only get the chrome badge if your VW dealership is tune freindly. Or if a VW rep/field engineer will never have access to your car. Otherwise, bye bye warranty.


People actually put those badges on their car?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If a VW field rep/engineer needs to see a badge to decide if upgrades are in the
car, he's in the wrong business. Your APR installer is able to give you ability to
flash your ECU back to stock. It will take you about 5 seconds to do it and you're
able to do it without anyone else's help.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

We are scheduled to get our 2012 DSG Turbo Beetle APR chipped tomorrow afternoon. Should have intake and Borla Exhaust on the car early next week. Then off to WaterFest.

-jamie


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are scheduled to get our 2012 DSG Turbo Beetle APR chipped tomorrow afternoon. Should have intake and Borla Exhaust on the car early next week. Then off to WaterFest.
> 
> -jamie


Awesome, I'll be at waterfest next week too! Won't have my car with me but I'll be there!


----------

